# Artemis is pregnant



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm nervous for my cat, Artemis. We aren't sure exactly how old she is but she's at least 5 months as that's how long we've had her. She is a very small cat and she is pregnant. We didn't mean for her to get pregnant, she got outside one day while she was in heat! I'm just worried about birth complications since she is so small and so young. Is it common for cats to give birth just fine in this scenario or are there often complications? Any advice or input is appreciated! Also, can anyone identify what breed she is? She is long haired and cream colored with brown marking on her face, ears, and tail. What gets me is the markings on her face, it isn't solid brown like a Himalayan or Siamese.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Please talk to your vet about your cat and her pregnancy. If she is really young, they can still spay her while pregnant...in effect, aborting the kittens at the same time. Sounds harsh, but the little girl is still growing and needs all her nutrients for herself and her future health.

If you do decide to keep the kittens, small cats have given birth before. Gestation is about 64 days and can go up to 70. Because she is little and inexperienced, you should make plans to be around when she gives birth. You may need to assist with cord cutting, removing placentas and bedding, opening birth sacs so kittens can breathe, etc. You also will need to be there in case something goes wrong (eg.kitten stuck in birth canal because mommy is so small) and you will need to get her to a vet right away for a C-section.


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you, I will make sure I do all of that!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pookins,
I know it sounds hard, but I fully agree with Mochas Mommy, Artemis, at that age is still growing, trying to get good bones, good organs, etc...
This will not be good for her health...

Kitten birth can very well be complicated, due to her age...

She may not even have good mommy instincts at this point...are you prepared to try and feed feed kittens every two hours?? Around the clock?? Are you prepared for heartbreak, if the kittens don't make it?
Sharon


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't want to abort the kittens, but I absolutely understand that it may be best for Artemis and I will do that if it seems like the best option to the veterinarian.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pookins,
I REALLY understand your feelings, it is a very hard decision...
I'm also sure you want Artemis to become a healthy adult...
Can you imagine, a 10 year old human, becoming pregnant? (In some cultures, it's happened) for humans, the body hasn't finished growing, and the brain is still developing, in humans, the brain is considered 'developed' by the age of 25 years!!

Being pregnant, sucks important nutrients from the mama, and that's a mama that is fully mature...
Artemis is STILL growing, do you want to short change her health, for the future? 
Just some food for thought...
(((HUGS))) I know it's not easy...
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I do agree with 10cats.
I am a breeder and my girls were not bred before they were over a year old. They are both fed a high quality raw diet with supplements and still they lose condition. Mystik, my littlest girl, was 1.5 years for her first litter and this is hard on her. I am up 2-3 times a night to get more raw food for her as she has to eat that much just to keep up her strength for her kittens. The babies take a lot out of the mommies. Talk to your vet and they should be able to give you a guesstimate how old your girl is and let you know how this could affect her. Yes, kittens are cute....but they are a LOT of work too. 

Your primary commitment is to Artemis and her health. Have a vet check to confirm she is pregnant. (Do you know how far along she would be?) And ask your vet about options....they are the best resource for you. Your little girl will need a lot of expensive vet visits. A C-section, if needed, is usually over $1000 and a tiny girl is more likely to need one. Please schedule a vet visit and discuss your options....Artemis is your priority!


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Both of you are very right! Thank you, I do appreciate your input. Artemis is my priority and I will do all I can to make sure she's healthy, even if it means making the decision to abort the kittens.


----------

